# Removing PL Premium from your hands



## Paulie (Feb 11, 2009)

jps614 said:


> 100%
> 
> Spray it on your hands and it falls apart...same with muck, silicone caulk, silver coat, oil based paint, stain...*the list goes on*...


I have a fisherman friend that swears by spraying on his bait before he drops it down the hole. I guess it makes sense in that it's fish oil but whatever. 

I might try the stuff from the earlier link given (aqua coat). Never heard of it before.


----------



## dsconstructs (Jul 20, 2010)

I'm darn sure trying wd40 next time. Usually it's lacquer thinner or acetone and I like the idea of something less harsh if it does the job.


----------



## woodworkbykirk (Sep 17, 2008)

you girls and your solvents.. real men use a mini grinder with a wire brush attachment.. works wonders... see photo below


seriously though, if its still fresh and i have a container of them "BIG WIPES" sold at walmart in the automotive section works wonders. their not harmful and work extremely well on hardwood flooring if by chance you get a small gob on the floor. otherwise i give my hands a good scrub with pumice hand cleaner when i get home and deal with whats left on my hands.


----------



## astor (Dec 19, 2008)

So far the best to remove PL I found is Bostik's Ultimate Urethane Remover Towels:








Better yet, a good Aleo based lotion keeps hands soft ,the best is Miracle Hand Repair


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

Acetone.


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

I guess I'm the only one that uses sandpaper! Thought more people used it. 80 grit works out just right.


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy (Oct 15, 2010)

Munanbak said:


> Yes it's true, once in a while you just end up with it all over the place. At least I do, despite my best efforts.
> 
> I use a 'lava rock' to clean up. They sell it at the supermarket.


Toluene works well
http://www.cen.iitb.ac.in/cen/msds/toluene.pdf


----------

